# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Logiciel qui permet d'enregister le son a partir d'un video

## badr

Bonjour,
je veux recuperer des morceaux de son a partir des certaines video (episodes de naruto et de bleach) est ce qu'il y a un logiciel qui fais ce travail?

merci d'avance

----------


## scualm

moi j'utilise virtualdub

----------


## badr

ou je peux trouver ce ""virtualdub"" , est-il gratuit? facile a utiliser?

----------


## scualm

oui il est gratuit, http://virtualdub.sourceforge.net/

prendre la version stable, dezipper l'archive, dans le dossier excuter auxsetup, install handler

une boite de dialogue confirme tout ca, 

ensuite excuter virtualdub.exe

ouvrir le fichier vido, ensuite dans le menu File, save wav, choisir la destination etc

ensuite il est possible de convertir en mp3 avec lame drop par ex

----------


## badr

Merci voodonet  :;):  

mais j'ai un petit prob quand j'enregistre le son ca marche avec l'extension .wav mais,quand je convertie ce son en mp3 a l'aide de lamedrop je n'ai aucun son juste tchchchchchchchch rien  ::cry::  

une autre demande
et si quequ'un connais un logiciel qui me permet de diviser ou couper le son extrer en petite partie de mon choix.

merci d'avance

----------


## scualm

je pense que tu dois configurer lame drop sinon audacity ouvre ton fichier wav et tu l'exporte sous format mp3 aprs l'avoir diter http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fi...-audacity.html

----------


## mhamedbj

si ton fichier wav est bon (le son est bon) alors c'est ton encodeur qui est mal fichu, 
essai CdEX  http://cdexos.sourceforge.net/download.html 
c'est un bon outil, pour ce qui est du dcoupage du son, il y a le nero wave editor (payant) si tu as le nero 7.0 ou plus install sur ton PC le wav editor y est forcement  !!


bon courage !

----------


## badr

desole voodonet,je suis nul dans l'utilisation des logociel de son ou d'image.j'ai arrive a enregistrer une partie de mon fichier wav mais le logiciel Audacity ne me propose pas d'enregister cette selection sous l'extension MP3 il me donne juste une extension .aup

----------


## badr

merci les amis pour vos reponse  ::D:  
j'ai trouver ce programme Total Video Converter et je l'ai utiliser

merci bcp

----------

